# CPU usage



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

...in case anyone is not aware, I have been getting alot of good help on this forum concerning CPU usage during video playback. Essentially, I was getting CPU warning notifications reading usage at >90%.

After flashing Unleashed and ensuring that both cores are running at 1ghz. I am still showing 70-80% usage after 10-15 minutes; CPU will drop to 50-70% if I stop playing videos. This level-range continues to show until reboot, when it returns to single, or low double, digits.

This seems high to me, but I may just be ignorant. Thus, I am hoping that people here might be willing to report their CPU usages, in similar situations as well as differing situations, so that I can get a better feel of my relative position, usage-wise.

Also: I seem to start noticing an odd smell, which I associate w/ strained electronics, but I'm not sure if it's mainly in my head. My extended battery does get quite warm, but it's hard for me to know how to guage that, as my only other smartphone was the OG droid, which had a case.

Thank you


----------

